
Ask HN: Is there a way to use Facebook events without using FB's main website? - camillomiller
I found myself on the verge of quitting Facebook a few times lately, but two things keep me from doing it. A) Messenger. Too many contacts tied to that. I&#x27;ve solved this with the standalone apps. B) Events. In the last two years I&#x27;ve found so many events from Facebook that I&#x27;m scared for my social real life if I&#x27;ll quit. And no, I&#x27;ve tried to stay away from it as a trial and I&#x27;ve missed amazing nights and concerts.<p>I currently have no solution for B). Does anyone know if there&#x27;s some app that singles out the event section of Facebook? Is that even possible with Facebook&#x27;s APIs?
======
tylorr
Apparently there is a dedicated Facebook event app

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.S...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.Socal)

------
tylorr
I've been wanting this as well. I don't have a Facebook account so I rely on
talking to close friends/coworkers in person but it's definitely lacking.

------
nerdponx
You could just stop using all the other features. Ignore tag requests, ignore
comments, disable notifications, etc. That's pretty much what I do at this
point.

~~~
camillomiller
It's hard. You get sucked in very easily. I was thinking about a platform that
just uses the API to list events and that's it.

